# Guys would you mind if...



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

.. you had a Gf and she wanted to paint your finger nails and toenails and put make up on your face, like eyeshadow and lipstick, would you be down for that? ..lol.. Or HAVE you done it by yourself?? .. be honest..!!

i want to do that to my bf, (and i dont really know why..lol..) but don't want to bring it up and freak him out.. :rofl


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Request denied. You could ask him, I guess; but I doubt it'd get much of a reaction except "no".

To tell you the truth, I find makeup a little disgusting, and don't really understand the female fascination with it. Painting your nails seems pretty dangerous to me, since it could damage the nails and make them brittle, and all for such a low return: I don't think unnaturally-colored nails are attractive at all. I've never heard any guy say they really liked it. Perhaps some do; I guess you should ask them.


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

just get him really really really reall really drunk


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I'll put make-up on a girl, but I'm not going to want it on me.


----------



## heckyll (Mar 27, 2006)

Argo said:


> To tell you the truth, I find makeup a little disgusting, and don't really understand the female fascination with it.


Same here! I couldn't put makeup on myself, and I don't even find it too appealing on females.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

:steam


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Theres no way my gf is doing that to me, not that she would want to.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I would hate it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'll pass, thank you.

You know, you could even make him wear a dress and high heels while you're at it...if you're persuasive skills are high enough  
To make things more fair, you should wear man's uniform and you guys could roleplay.
Spice things up ya know? :lol


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Babygirly said:


> .. you had a Gf and she wanted to paint your finger nails and toenails and put make up on your face, like eyeshadow and lipstick, would you be down for that? ..lol.. Or HAVE you done it by yourself?? .. be honest..!!


Sure I'd do it. I think it'd be fun. If I had a GF, I'd probably do just about anything and everything. I'm kinky like that!

However, I don't think I'd leave the house looking like that. There are too many uptight wierdo's out there that react weirdly to stuff like that. I'd be afraid of what could happen, you know?


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

I used to go out in public with painted nails. I'd use black nail polish. At first, I felt a little weird and girlish, but then it came to pass and it feels pretty normal now. (but I don't do it anymore. since I'm out of school, I got no one to impress  )

The only time where putting makeup on a guy is tolerated is for halloween. Volunteer to get yourselves costume and *conveniently* get him one that requires lots of make-up. Then you can go nuts with the eyeliner.


----------



## z.e. (Feb 26, 2005)

That glow-in-the-dark stuff is kind of kinky.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

ain't never gonna happen. 
and if I had a gf, I wouldn't even want _her_ to wear makeup. blech. uke


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

GTI79 said:


> just get him really really really reall really drunk


Agreed. I wouldn't mind being asked but I wouldn't say yes unless I had a good amount of alcohol in me and felt like joking around with it.

I should pose similar questions that I have about women on this board. More than likely you'd think my questions were a joke or stupid.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I would not go for that... I don't really like make-up and nail paint since I beleive it hides a woman's real beauty. Although a little bit for special occansions is okay...
On me it'll just look awful I'm sure... and all the smell... yuck.
Maybe in private we could goof around with it... maybe... a big maybe...


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I once had a boyfriend that I talked into letting me put nail polish on his toenails. Then he forgot about it and went to play basketball the next day with his friends. Apparently he got a little sweaty and went to change his socks, forgetting all about it. Once the guys saw his painted toes they never let him live it down. :haha :rofl


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

only if it was to look like a clown. I'd go on, But I feel i've said to much already.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

That sounds more like something a sister would do to torture a little brother :b (sorry, lol). You could ask him I guess...


----------



## Rindy (Aug 11, 2004)

Ask him if you can at least wax his eyebrows. I love to do that to my husband. :lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

See, this is why my dream partner is a transvestite.
Seriously.


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

If I was him I'd do it, but I'd wonder what you were going to do for me in return. One hand washes the other, right?  


Matt


----------



## Ernest (Jul 13, 2005)

Babygirly said:


> .. you had a Gf and she wanted to paint your finger nails and toenails and put make up on your face, like eyeshadow and lipstick, would you be down for that? ..lol.. Or HAVE you done it by yourself?? .. be honest..!!
> 
> i want to do that to my bf, (and i dont really know why..lol..) but don't want to bring it up and freak him out.. :rofl


If I had a girlfriend I'd let her do all that to me because I would love the attention.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

After my brother passed out (that's the key word, passed out, drunk) we did this to him once when we were younger, we then used permanent black marker on his eyebrows, above his lips, side burns. I saw an episode of Friends where they did this, it cracks me up with memories;-)


----------



## salty (Mar 21, 2006)

i've had girls that were just friends ask to do that kind of stuff to me. i think i let one paint my nails black once. don't know if i'd do it again.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

YES! OmG this turns me on sooo much! 


Seriously, why do girls want to do this? And why would a guy agree to this, other then to please the girl he is with? What is the appeal?


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Hehehee. I did this to my boyfriend once while he was quite drunk with the help of a six year old little girl we were babysitting.

He looked so.......pretty. opcorn


----------



## thecurerules (May 31, 2004)

I once let some girls put make up on me for $5. I refused to put on nail polish, though. I wasn't down with that.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

When I was really drunk, apparently some girl friends of mine put lipstick, eyeliner, and that nail polish on me, and when I woke up I was devestated to see the transformation :um ..... last time I wore makeup, but I have dressed up as a lady for halloween before , but that should be the only 2 occassions


----------



## Shinji (Aug 13, 2005)

My girlfriend wants to put makeup on me, and i want to let her do it. I steal her lip gloss all the time, babygirly it all just depends on the guy.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

AliBaba said:


> If I was him I'd do it, but I'd wonder what you were going to do for me in return. One hand washes the other, right?
> 
> Matt


Good point lol. If she gets to do this to me, I'd like to do some other things with her in return; like dressing her up in lingerie.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Ack. I hate when that comes up. At least if this person were my girlfriend I would be actually familiar with her. But this has happened to me several times and it has always been some girl I'm only barely acquainted with.

For example, I had just switched to a second semester class (health) and the girl who ends up in front of me is one who simply cannot comprehend my quiteness whatsoever (as she so often reminded me) and she keeps provoking me to speak more. We always work together as partners because we don't get to choose our own partners, so you can see where the need for communication between us would arise.

Due to the forced work exposure with her, I eventually begin to relax and starting talking somewhat comfortably. After a few days of being "chummy" with one another, she asks if she can put makeup on me... (huh? what is this?)

She asks of me, my nails. (to start off, that is). I begrudgingly allow her to paint ONLY the pinky of my left hand, but state that it should go NO further than that! She feasts on that and seems content for a few minutes afterwards as well.

She then demands of me, my face! Ack! I refuse! I refuse! "A little eyeliner here or there, what fallacy is that?" "Blush? Hah! Hardly even noticeable! You are yet a man even in blush!" O, but I do not concur!

But despite my nay-sayings, she insists! And throughout it all she does not discontinue the unsheathing of her dire instruments!

(sorry, a little overdramatic)

Anyway, to end the story, she gets herself in a big stink and dumps glitter over my head. I am left alone to purge myself of the vile stuff (you know how glitter is :mum ) and it was overall a terrible experience. So, I may be biased on the subject, but then again, I doubt you are anything like that girl.

It really just depends from person to person. Suggest it once, but if it's a negative response, please drop it and don't push! He will be greatful for it! :lol


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Babygirly said:


> .. you had a Gf and she wanted to paint your finger nails and toenails and put make up on your face, like eyeshadow and lipstick, would you be down for that?


We all have our price. I'd be sure to negotiate for something of significance in return for being painted up like a transvestite.

Ozzy seems to wear black eyeliner in concert, so it's not just for chicks I guess.


----------



## soundsgood (Nov 7, 2005)

A girlfriend of mine painted my fingernails black once, I was in my punk stage though so it went with the piercings. No way am I wearing make-up though. Maybe some black eyeliners ... lol ... nah.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

roswell said:


> Anyway, to end the story, she gets herself in a big stink and dumps glitter over my head. I am left alone to purge myself of the vile stuff (you know how glitter is :mum )


yeah, glitter is evil stuff. It gets everywhere and is hard to get rid of. My ex used to like sending me letters with glitter in them, and when I'd open them I'd get it all over my clothes and carpet, etc. I learned to treat her letters as bio hazzard. :b


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

i'm not a guy, but i do think eyeliner can be kind of cute on the right sort of guy. not that i would ever put it on someone myself though.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_I've painted a guy's toenails before.....but only cos I had a crush on him and wanted to get close to him. :stu

I would never ask to put make up on a guy though. :wtf_


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

Rindy said:


> Ask him if you can at least wax his eyebrows. I love to do that to my husband. :lol


i let a g/f do that to me once during her phase where she went to cosmetology school. for the next week, all she could talk about was how hot she thought my eyebrows were.

just proof# 8886493937 that girls are nuts


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I've been asked to give a manicure recently :um :b I think I'll take him up on it


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

leppardess said:


> I've been asked to give a manicure recently :um :b I think I'll take him up on it


apparently he is well past the 'guys, would you mind' phase if he is requesting it. tell him you'll perm his hair too if he wants.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

instil said:


> tell him you'll perm his hair too if he wants.


At least I'm safe from perms unless you can figure out how to curl hair that currently 4mm long after being cut yesterday.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> instil said:
> 
> 
> > tell him you'll perm his hair too if he wants.
> ...


yea, you cant curl that. it'll look like a headfull of armhair (im keeping it classy....trying)


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

I would do it out of stupid fun but NO PICTURES ok maybe some :$


----------



## ShesKrayZ (May 9, 2006)

I didn't even ask my bf and he already told me that he doesn't want me to put makeup on him or paint his nails ever. I guess someone did it to him already. I don't even want to put makeup on him, I might if his face was rounder so I could see what he'd look like as a girl but his face is very angular so he'd just look like a guy in drag. I would like to paint his nails. I would do them in camo. It'd be cool.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

Well I wouldn't do it to make my boyfriend look like and idot. It would be done completely because of a turn on. I have a soft spot for guys in makeup.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't understand why girls want to do that. That's bizarre.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I once offered to wax guys legs, he politely declined unless it involved a lot of alcohol and whip cream :lol


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Equisgurl said:


> I once offered to wax guys legs, he politely declined unless it involved a lot of alcohol and whip cream :lol


If someone tried doing this to my legs my eyes would be watering but I don't think my legs are waxable (too much hair). My only option would be shaving them and I guess I'm just not comfortable enough with my sexuality yet to do this.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Zephyr said:


> I don't understand why girls want to do that. That's bizarre.


I'm trying to think of what the reverse would be, but nobody with a penis really puts the effort into himself. I guess you could offer to shave a girl's face, and put her into dumpy clothes, and chop her hair to gristle, and demand she grow hair everywhere else, but the appeal somehow isn't manifesting itself.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Argo said:


> Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand why girls want to do that. That's bizarre.
> ...


Or armpits. Or how about legs? Girls have to shave their legs, right? I'm so out of my element with this...


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Argo said:


> Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand why girls want to do that. That's bizarre.
> ...


somehow I don't see offering to shave a woman's mustache going over so well.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Nae said:


> somehow I don't see offering to shave a woman's mustache going over so well.


:lol


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

:banana


----------



## better days (May 3, 2006)

maybe fingernails but definately no to everything else.


----------



## soma (Nov 10, 2003)

If my GF asked to do that to me, I'd flat out say no.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

Zephyr said:


> Argo said:
> 
> 
> > Zephyr said:
> ...


I don't shave my armpits or legs everyday. For me it's mostly to please other people, I don't shave _everyday_, unless someone is going to see.


----------

